# السفر الي تركيا 10 أيام بسعر مغري جدا



## تكنولوجيا المستقبل (21 يونيو 2014)

عرض خاص من شركة قولد كوست للسياحه والسفر 
تركيا لمدة ٩ ليالي و ١٠ ايام 
خدمة ٤ نجوم 


شامل تذاكر طيران وجولات سياحيه بسائق خاص عل مدار ( استقبال وتوديع من المطار ) فقط ب ١٩٥٠٠ ريال 
ساري هذا العرض لفترة محدودة 
شركة قولد كوست للسياحه والسفر 
الدمام - العثيم مول بوابة رقم ٣ 
خدمة العملاء 0537027094
الإنستقرام 
goldcost2014&yacute;


----------

